# NetGain HyPer 9 Powertrain



## gtwilliams (Apr 3, 2018)

Could anyone recommend to me a what components I'd require to run a Netgain HyPer 9 connected to a VW Beetle transaxle, please? I'd like to use LG Chem battery modules due to the fact they're small and, therefore, versatile. Would I need 6 or 12? Research suggests I'd have to use a 2p6s configuration?!?


----------



## baxy (Dec 24, 2017)

more like 6p2s


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

gtwilliams said:


> Could anyone recommend to me a what components I'd require to run a Netgain HyPer 9 connected to a VW Beetle transaxle, please? I'd like to use LG Chem battery modules due to the fact they're small and, therefore, versatile. Would I need 6 or 12? Research suggests I'd have to use a 2p6s configuration?!?


Unfortunately, many people seem to think that LG Chem has only made one battery module, which is very far from true. Do you mean the one that resellers such as EV West are offering?
LG CHEM Lithium Ion Battery - 60.8V, 2.6kWh
This is basically the module from the Chrysler Pacifica plug-in hybrid van, where it is used in a 6S combination to reach the 360 V (nominal) configuration needed for that vehicle (and most typical modern EVs). Paralleling two sets of six would be needed for the 30 kWh or so that you might want.

What research suggests using them in a 2P 6S configuration with this motor?



baxy said:


> more like 6p2s


True, with a HyPer9 the appropriate system voltage is much lower, and so only two in series (and six in parallel for the same energy capacity) would be appropriate.


----------



## buseybr (Nov 25, 2019)

Hey I checked with EVWest, this mount works with Warp9s which is the same mount as the Hyper9 (confirmed with that company) to a VW transmission.

VW Transmission Mount - https://www.evwest.com/catalog/prod...ucts_id=228&osCsid=uqi7hdqi48q77or3l4hl7lldn3

For battery configuration with the LG Chem 16s 60V batteries, I am running 2s2p for a small sandrail project (total of 120V for 10.4kWh). For something more robust like an in-town commuter, consider the 2s4p (20.8kWh) to 2s6p (31.2kWh) range.

Cheers,
Dr. B


----------

